# Stereo wiring harness help please...



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Just removed the Japanese Clarion head unit to try and fit a standard Audi Concert, only to find that none of the harness seems to match the factory connections, after removing all the Clarion additional harness(picture 1)and weird add on modules I was left with these factory cables (picture 2)

Can anyone please tell me what I need to make this work with my Audi Concert stereo.

Thanks again.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Picture 2 look like a load of different farika aerial leads!

Are they not plugged into a square block connector? You should only have 2 plugs... That square one and an aerial.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

aquazi said:


> Picture 2 look like a load of different farika aerial leads!
> 
> Are they not plugged into a square block connector? You should only have 2 plugs... That square one and an aerial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Hi Aquazi,

Yes there is a Clarion block connector that they connect to.
what can I do with this to hook up the factory unit?

Thanks


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Here's a pic of it.

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

The factory unit will need to connect to the black square and white farika arial lead... Here is a pic of mine (ignore the two leads on the bottom left)
















Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

In pic 2 
The White plug is for fm antenna 
The blue is gps antenna 
The two black ones are for equipment in the glovebox ( iPod module ) 
See what you have in glovebox

The green and brown plugs aren't required

You should deffo have another loom tucked away in there somewhere

It is a quadlock connector










On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks,

Its exactly this that doesn't seem to exist it's really just the bit i have arrowed to that I think I need that's just not there :-(



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

This is what's in that section










It's GOT to be somewhere unless you've got a cut loom mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The black 12 pin block you have is one of the factory blocks from the quadlock 









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

It seems I'm missing the 8 pin one :-(

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The 8 pin one isn't seperate mate 
Those 8 pins are part of the quadlock

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

I will have another look this afternoon but I couldn't find that big quadlock anywhere

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> In pic 2
> The White plug is for fm antenna
> The blue is gps antenna
> The two black ones are for equipment in the glovebox ( iPod module )
> ...


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

This is a strange one. If the factory loom has had the quadlock connector cut off it there should still be more cables visible with cut ends or non standard plugs fitted.

Did the Clarion unit actually work and give output from all the speakers?

Where do you live? Maybe one of us could have a look at it for you.

To fit the factory stereo unit you will have to re-create the quadlock connector on the end of the car loom. That would be quite straight forward once you get all the correct bits. The best bet would be to get the connector with about six inches of all the cable still attached from a breakers and then connect to what is left of the loom in the car.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I think the 12 pin block you do have must be block "C" from the quadlock

It's the one that provides the line outs to the amp for your speakers
















On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ive got a quadlock in my box of bits lol









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

tttony said:


> This is a strange one. If the factory loom has had the quadlock connector cut off it there should still be more cables visible with cut ends or non standard plugs fitted.
> 
> Did the Clarion unit actually work and give output from all the speakers?
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Yeah the Clarion unit worked just fine on all speakers, im in Auckland New Zealand if anyone can take a look.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That's confirmed the black block is block "C" then

I'd happily help wire it back up but I can't afford the fuel to Auckland lmfao

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> Ive got a quadlock in my box of bits lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha mate how much to send it over, I think i'm going to need it


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

"im in Auckland New Zealand". Just a bit too far away for me to offer to pop round then!

All the missing wires must be there somewhere and it will be just a matter of matching them up with a new quadlock housing.


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Where about are you  
Yeah hopefully someone has a quadlock and connecters.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> Ive got a quadlock in my box of bits lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1Wheel Mate can you help at all I still haven't been able to solve this issue


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

.In what way mate ???? 
I'm not driving there !!! Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> .In what way mate ????
> I'm not driving there !!! Lol
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Where abouts are you ?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

UK mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> UK mate
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Don't be selfish NZ's great in the winter, you can go skiing and do all sorts and for much better prices off season


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Lmfao

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi TTNZ,

Whoever installed the Clarion HU has caused you a world of pain just because they couldn't be bothered to get and use the correct adaptor loom.

As I said in an earlier post, try to find a Quadlock unit in another Audi at a car breakers and cut it out with as long a length of the cables as you can. You will then have to join the cables to the cables of the same colour that you have left in the car. Audi place a total ban on the use of soldering on wiring connections so preferably use crimp connectors. If you have access to the correct wiring diagram for your car, check that the correct coloured cables are in the right slots on the Quadlock, especially if it comes from a non-TT Audi or another make. It looks fromyour pictures that you do have one of teh black connector blocks from the Quadlock still in place. If that is the case, then it can just be clipped back into the new housing.

You could also try an Audi dealer as they may have a Quadlock with short cables attached as a "repair" unit.

Good luck!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That's the prob tony 
He can find any of the old loom

Really strange

Agree, it's GOT to be in there somewhere, my guess is since the new plugs are cloth taped then the existing old loom is too and has been hidden, time to start removing the cloth tape and start chasing the loom

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Right guys, thanks so much. I only just got your messages now for some reason.

Anyway I have bought an after market quadlock.
I have tested whats left of the harness in the car and arrow 1 has permanent power, I assume whats left on Arrow 2 is all speakers.
How will I know what's what on that block on arrow 2? I presume I'm going to have to cut the wires and connect them into the aftermarket quadlock as speakers don't connect in the bottom section of a quadlock right ? 
I need some real help here.
I will send the pictures next.

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

View attachment 1
View attachment 2


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Ok can anyone help please.

I have it all wired up and it's powered up fine and working but no sound from the speakers. So I decided to check if my car had one of those factory amps in the boot and god dam it it does :-( what do I do now, I presume that the Concert stereo has amplied outputs so Im not sure what to do.
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

From the photo above it looks like you have more wires plugs than you originally had ???

How and what have you joined to the quadlock ????

The original plug ( arrow 2 ) doesn't require cutting etc, it clips into the quadlock !

You DONT yet have any wires to join onto the new quadlock

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

I cut the plug off arrow 1 for the power and earth and wired it into the quadlock power and that works fine. But looking at the wiring diagram on the top of the stereo i thought the front left and right speakers should be going into the main part are you saying plug on arrow 2 should go directly into the bottow section on the quadlock. If so which side ? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I personally think the plug arrow 2 is for a cd changer / iPod dock due to the plug arrow 1 being with it 
Look at this 









But you might be lucky and it may be the one for the line outs 
The plug arrow2 SHOULD only fit in one side mate

As you can see from the back the insertions are handed









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

How many wires are in the plug arrow 2 mate and what pins are they in ??????

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

All Mk2 TTs except those with what Audi call the "basic" sound system have an amp in the boot. Bose equipped cars have a different amp. The "basic" cars have no rear speakers and no amp in the boot. I don't think that any UK supplied cars came with the basic system.

What Quadlock did you buy exactly? Are you sure that all the pins are in the correct slots for a TT? Did you connect up the CAN wires, from memory I think that they are a blue/white twisted pair. Audi specify some particular requirements for joining the CAN wires.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

He doesn't have the can wires tony, he hasn't got that far 
The can wires are in section D of the quadlock and he hasn't found any of the old loom to connect to that yet

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> How many wires are in the plug arrow 2 mate and what pins are they in ??????
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap












9 wires in total. Can you tell from the colours what they are for ? I can't tell what pins they go to. But what I can tell you is this plug went directly into the Clarion jap stereo Harness it seem to be a speaker feed. Secondly although this plug looks extremely similar to the type that would go into the bottom of the quad lock it doesn't fit on either side. although it does fit the concert without the quadlock.
Secondly the arrow 1 plug was 100% just for power into the Clarion Headunit.





































The quadlock is just some generic fully populated standard quadlock Sot loom from autoleads.co.uk mod Sot 976fb

Remember right now all I have conected through it is Di Sens and +UB and earth so just power which works.

Remember also this is a Jap car.

Hey thanks sooo much for all the help, I really hope I can get the stereo running.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Right, it's Deffo the line outs for speakers then 
In that case it goes where the green plug is in this pic









It's probably your aftermarket quadlock that is restricting the fitting of the plug 
Have you tried trimming it to make it fit ?

Make it fit, power up and you should have sound

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> Right, it's Deffo the line outs for speakers then
> In that case it goes where the green plug is in this pic
> 
> 
> ...



















Well i managed to pop that shielding off so that I could fit it into the quadlock :-( no sound at all.

Here are the pin numbers and the color wire thats in it.

1 empty 
2 solid red
3 solid brown
4 green with yellow stripe
5 solid brown
6 solid green

7 empty
8 solid yellow
9 solid brown
10 empty
11 solid brown
12 Solid Blue

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi Guys, after a bit of searching, I think that I know what is going on here. See this topic on another forum.
http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/arch ... 59639.html

It seems that the Clarion unit was factory or dealer fitted for the Japanese market and the the car would never have had a quadlock system. I think that both Lea and I had assumed that you were trying to retro-fit the original HU. If it was not from your car, have you got the security code for it? You may have problems anyway with the wiring being very different for Jap market cars and that may explain why you can't find the "missing" cables. More complicated that I first thought!!


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

tttony said:


> Hi Guys, after a bit of searching, I think that I know what is going on here. See this topic on another forum.
> http://www.vwaudiforum.co.uk/forum/arch ... 59639.html
> 
> It seems that the Clarion unit was factory or dealer fitted for the Japanese market and the the car would never have had a quadlock system. I think that both Lea and I had assumed that you were trying to retro-fit the original HU. If it was not from your car, have you got the security code for it? You may have problems anyway with the wiring being very different for Jap market cars and that may explain why you can't find the "missing" cables. More complicated that I first thought!!


Oh jesus that's not good hmm. Good detective work though, cheers

Yes that guy is in the same boat. Im in NZ with a JAP import like mine Clarion aftermarket HU coming out no standard factory quadlock and Concert audi stereo I bought in London last week going in.

Jeez Im at a loss here

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Well, every day's a school day !!

As much as the loom with the plugs etc looked factory, I would NEVER of know that it actually was factory, I just assumed someone had done a nice job with the cloth tape

Nice find tony, well done mate !!

The plug / pin labels above equates to cd changer loom mate ( without aux )

But we're now looking at a totally different ball game

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

1wheelonly said:


> Well, every day's a school day !!
> 
> As much as the loom with the plugs etc looked factory, I would NEVER of know that it actually was factory, I just assumed someone had done a nice job with the cloth tape
> 
> ...


Then what was the sound traveling through to the speakers? There are no other cables apart from these aerial types that went into some weird Clarion junction box.









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

TBH, TTNZ, as you said that the Clarion unit was working before you took it out, if I were you, I would put it all back in and live with it. Why don't you like it? Just out of interest, could you post a pic of the front panel?

I know that Jap market radios won't work properly in the UK without installing a frequency converter. Does the same apply in NZ?

As I haven't got a wiring diagram for a Jap market radio install I don't think that I will be able to help anymore. If a lot of used cars are exported from Japan to NZ are there any specialist car audio businesses in Auckland that could do the conversion for you?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

1 empty / empty

2 solid red / unknown

3 solid brown / line FR

4 green with yellow stripe / unknown

5 solid brown / line RL

6 solid green / tel af-

7 empty / empty

8 solid yellow / line gnd

9 solid brown / line FR

10 empty / empty

11 solid brown / line RR

12 Solid Blue / tel af+

If your saying the plug is for speakers then it does have some consistency from the concert stereo label and would suggest the line outs are all brown

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Now after looking closer at pics 
I notice the colours are twisted in pairs

Therefore it must be

1 empty

2 solid red / line FR +

3 solid brown / line FR-

4 green with yellow stripe / line gnd

5 solid brown / line RL-

6 solid green / line RL+

7 empty / empty

8 solid yellow / line FR+

9 solid brown / line FR-

10 empty / empty

11 solid brown / line RR-

12 Solid Blue / line RR+

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi TTNZ,

Try contacting this company in NZ as they may be able to help with a conversion loom:

http://www.edsauto.co.nz

If you are continuing by yourself then this may help you identify the CAN bus wires:

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthrea ... n-question


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

tttony said:


> Hi TTNZ,
> 
> Try contacting this company in NZ as they may be able to help with a conversion loom:
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

You are to kind mate. Thanks but it's actually eds I took it to and he was also totally confused about what was going on with the Loom.
He sold me the quadlock and wished me good luck hahaha.
Standby though I went and saw a VAG guy this afternoon and I think he has sorted it. I am litrally this minute about to try his idea.

Thanks so much

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

tttony said:


> Hi TTNZ,
> 
> Try contacting this company in NZ as they may be able to help with a conversion loom:
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

So I hooked up the speakers as per the diagram but still no sound I even conected the canbus L and H and the speaker ground I also checked the boot amp fuse and did a continuatty test on all connections.

I can't seem to find a single reason why there is no sound.

Things I have noted though are this concert HU is only a 2 speaker HU and I have 4 speakers.
I hear a slight pop amp sound when the HU starts up from the rear speaker.
I have tested the head unit on an external speaker and the output is fine.

So what could stop the sound playing out of the speakers.

Are there any more fuses I can check I'm honestly thinking about running my own wires to the door speakers :-(

Thanks again guys.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Just a thought but is the head unit coded correctly ??
I can't see it making a difference but maybe it's coded for Bose

Just an idea mate

Maybe tony would know

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

As I mentioned in an earlier post, have you entered the correct security code for the radio?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

He says he's getting sound from the stereos own outputs so I guess it's correct

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Sorry Lea, I should pay more attention to what I'm reading, or at least remember what I've read!

TTNZ, You've said that you checked the fuse for the rear amp, but is the amp actually getting its 12v supply? The HU should be giving 12v out on the blue (or is it blue/white) into the loom.


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

tttony said:


> Sorry Lea, I should pay more attention to what I'm reading, or at least remember what I've read!
> 
> TTNZ, You've said that you checked the fuse for the rear amp, but is the amp actually getting its 12v supply? The HU should be giving 12v out on the blue (or is it blue/white) into the loom.


Whats that labbelled as on the HU wiring diagram Tony ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

I've just pulled my HU out to check the wiring colours. Mine are as follows;

DSP EIN = green yellow. This is the one that tells the rear amp to turn on. (not blue as I said, which is Jap aftermarket HUs)
DWA = N/C
+UB = two red/white (the main pos feed)
DISENS = red/white (looped from one of the above)

Earth + brown
TEL MUTE = N/C
CAN/L & CAN/H = the two CAN bus wires

All the other main pins are N/C

The rear amp gets its line level signals from the green plug top left:

LINERR = red
LINERL = green
LINEFR = yellow
LINEFL = blue
Earth = brown

I have taken some pics which need resizing before posting.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The blue plug has the connections for AUX in and CD changer/ipod dock.


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

tttony said:


> I've just pulled my HU out to check the wiring colours. Mine are as follows;
> 
> DSP EIN = green yellow. This is the one that tells the rear amp to turn on. (not blue as I said, which is Jap aftermarket HUs)
> DWA = N/C
> ...












So are you saying that these are infact the 4 channels to the amp on the line in connections on your green connector. If so where does each brown wire that it is with them go ? 
And is my green and yellow one the line earth ?

Thanks Tony

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Now after looking closer at pics
> I notice the colours are twisted in pairs
> 
> Therefore it must be
> ...


Yes they are mate, here's what I posted before mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > Now after looking closer at pics
> ...


Hey Ret,

Yes but this area on the diagram has no positive and negative so if I install on the part of the quad where Tony has said what do I do with the all the negative browns there's only one input on each channel ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > Now after looking closer at pics
> ...




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

I guess the grounds could be all connected together mate and connected to pin 8, line gnd

Remember that loom is going to your amp so the amp must want to see each ground

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Yes, I can't see it, but I Think that the four brown wires must be joined together in the loom before the plug.

The yellow/green wire should go to the DSPEIN pin to give the boot amp its turn on signal. The amp gets its 12v supply via a thicker red/green wire that is fed from a 30A fuse (fuse 35 on fuse holder C).


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, this indicates there joined 
( see the very bottom line )









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

tttony said:


> Yes, I can't see it, but I Think that the four brown wires must be joined together in the loom before the plug.
> 
> The yellow/green wire should go to the DSPEIN pin to give the boot amp its turn on signal. The amp gets its 12v supply via a thicker red/green wire that is fed from a 30A fuse (fuse 35 on fuse holder C).


Jesus christ Guys we have sound!!!!
All i did was connect the green and yellow like you said and on went the amp. Thank you sooo much everyone this has been a real challenge.
I will take some pics so that anyone else with a Japanese import with a cut loom like mine can figure this out.

Thanks again

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Good man for sticking with it matey !!

Well done to tony, very knowledgable, nice one mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Well done TTNZ. I'm pleased to have been able to help. I'll pop over for a quick beer sometime. LOL


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

tttony said:


> Well done TTNZ. I'm pleased to have been able to help. I'll pop over for a quick beer sometime. LOL


Guys my hats are off to you both mi casa su casa and my beers as well  
Ok I have one last challenge and thats moving the speaker wires to there correct homes. 
Currently the sound is coming from this part in the pic below and it works but its faded wrong ie left right front and rear









I need to move them to this part of the quadlock ?









Problem is when I look at both of your descriptions of which wire is for which speaker they are slighty different.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Infact in one there is a double up of speakers. 
Sorry guys last push 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

LF+ to pin 3 ( line FL )
RF+ to pin 9 ( line FR )

Join the grounds to pin 8

See if tony agrees first

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

There should be no connections to any of the pins in the top picture. The boot amp powers all the speakers after getting the line level signals from the connections in the green plug.


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Guys I just need confirmation of which color is which speaker. Yes Tony I put it in the wrong output.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Pin 3 = blue = LINE FL
Pin5 = green = LINE RL
Pin9 = yellow = LINE FR
Pin11 = red = LINE RR
Pin8 = brown = LINE Earth


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

tttony said:


> Pin 3 = blue = LINE FL
> Pin5 = green = LINE RL
> Pin9 = yellow = LINE FR
> Pin11 = red = LINE RR
> Pin8 = brown = LINE Earth


Right, this is why our pin ideas differ Tony

I totally agree on the PIN numbers mate, however

look at the pic of the plug he posted up, the Browns are in all the PIN numbers on the line outs
















On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

Perfect thanks so much all working perfectly.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

TTNZ said:


> Perfect thanks so much all working perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


So what was the final results TTNZ ? 
What went where etc ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## TTNZ (Aug 30, 2014)

tttony said:


> Pin 3 = blue = LINE FL
> Pin5 = green = LINE RL
> Pin9 = yellow = LINE FR
> Pin11 = red = LINE RR
> Pin8 = brown = LINE Earth


This was exactly right, all the channels were correct, i didn't use the Pin numbers as I had moved some wires around the connector but the colours were spot on.

So when the HU was plugged in both balance and fader were all perfect.

So based on just the couple of other Jap Audi stereo posts that you guys found it would seem like a common and very confusing issue to find that your Audi has no quadlock nor much wiring that resembles the norm.

I hope that it's clear to anyone reading this in furture just what they have to do to get it all working.

Its been a great learning experience for me.
Thanks again everyone.


ReTTro fit said:


> tttony said:
> 
> 
> > Pin 3 = blue = LINE FL
> ...


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Ah, I didn't realise you'd moved the pins etc

Great result mate, well done

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bbubba2424 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hallo,I need your help too ! I have an Audi tt 8J MK2 Coupe 2007,200HP,147KW.
I have recently buyed a new Bose Sound System,my surprise was that my car has not wiring for Amplifier in the trunk,also no wiring for Subwoofer at the left side at panel and no conectitions harness,my question is what can I do now ,where can I find those cable and harness ? [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Thanks!


----------

